# Share Price to Earnings Chart for ASX Companies



## Jlind1602 (21 March 2014)

Hey everyone, First post/ question.

Just wondering if there is anywhere online to get a chart for a specific company comparing their Share price to Earnings over the last say 10 years.

Thanks


----------



## burrow (21 March 2014)

Good luck. I have been looking for P/E charts for quite a while without luck. Yahoo Finance used to include P/E ranges at the foot of price charts but no longer. Plenty of info for US companies but not Australia.

Burrow.


----------



## Jlind1602 (24 March 2014)

Crap.  Looks like Ill have to find a computer genius to make it happen 

Thanks anyway Burrow


----------

